

Microsoft Claims Silverlight Beats HTML5 - ukdm
http://www.pcworld.com/article/204883/microsoft_claims_silverlight_beats_html5.html?tk=rss_news

======
JBiserkov
Original: [http://team.silverlight.net/announcement/the-future-of-
silve...](http://team.silverlight.net/announcement/the-future-of-silverlight/)

From the HD Guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a blog post
reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter."

